# YA / Paranormal / Urban Fantasy - Wild-born (Psionic Pentalogy)



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Adrian Howell's _*Psionic Pentalogy*_
The Psionic Pentalogy consists of five novels that follow the life of a telekinetic teenager and telepathic child through a dark world of warring paranormal factions, vicious religious cults and secret government organizations. Currently available in Kindle and paperback editions from Amazon.

*** The Psionic Pentalogy world has been included in award-winning game designer Lester Smith's D6xD6 Role-Playing Game, now available at Amazon. ***









http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK

*Book One: Wild-born* was selected as a *FINALIST* in the *Kindle Book Review's 2013 Best Indie Book Awards* contest.

_Kindle links for *Amazon * (US side):_
*Book One - Wild-born* - http://amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK
*Book Two - The Tower* - http://amazon.com/dp/B00ARMPOBQ
*Book Three - Lesser Gods* - http://amazon.com/dp/B00AWMLU96
*Book Four - The Quest* - http://amazon.com/dp/B00B26LDCU
*Book Five - Guardian Angel* - http://amazon.com/dp/B00B7OHHXQ

_Kindle links for *Amazon.uk * (UK side):_
*Book One - Wild-born* - http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AM1H5PK
*Book Two - The Tower* - http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00ARMPOBQ
*Book Three - Lesser Gods* - http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00AWMLU96
*Book Four - The Quest* - http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B26LDCU
*Book Five - Guardian Angel* - http://amazon.co.uk/dp/B00B7OHHXQ

Read independent blog reviews of *Book One: Wild-born* here:
http://betweentheleaves.wordpress.com/2013/02/03/psionic-book-one-wild-born-by-adrian-howell/
https://rachlawrencebooks.wordpress.com/2015/11/18/wild-born-psionic-pentalogy-book-1-by-adrian-howell/
https://thebookigloo.wordpress.com/2015/10/22/wild-born-psionic-pentalogy-book-1-by-adrian-howell/

Check out the *Psionic Pentalogy Website *here: http://adrianhowell.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

This is a heck of a good book, Adrian. Great work!


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

cadle-sparks said:


> This is a heck of a good book, Adrian. Great work!


Thanks! I rarely come to this thread except to bump it, so I just saw your comment. You just made my day.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

A belated Happy New Year! Hard to believe how fast time flies.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

No, you are NOT what you eat.
Otherwise we'd all be cannibals.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

A watched pot boils just as quickly as an unwatched pot, but an unwatched pot has more potential for disaster.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

The pen may be mightier than the sword, but the sword looks way cooler.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

Better late than never.

...unless it's your execution.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

If necessity is the mother of invention, then why is it that so many modern gadgets that we had gotten along just fine without for years suddenly become so indispensable to us? Invention, surely, is the mother of necessity.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

If tourists in Rome did as the Romans did, then they'd all have houses and jobs there.


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

If only "the squeaky wheel get the grease," then why do "good things come to those who wait"?


----------

